# DICKIE scale G trains any good?



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I noticed some G scale trains on Ebay from the German toy company DICKIE.
Now I know (from the toys of my kids) that DICKIE toys can be vary very much in quality (from some great stuf to 'dead in a day' disasters).

So, does anybody have experience with those DICKIE trains? 
Are they any good? (I mean technical (motor etc.) because I want to use them for bashing and the prices are really tempting).

Also I noticed they only sell on Ebay. Are they not offered in stores?

Here some examples of the DICKIE trains on Ebay:

DICKIE diesel locomotive

DICKIE Austrian Style steam locomotive


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks to be the infamous Nequida that brought down GSM.

Battery powered and plastic track.

Ralph


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

From the picture (and if battery powered with plastic track) it looks to be on a par with New Bright trains. Cheap.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I found this on eBay. This is the Nequida stuff for sure.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dickie-Gauge-...ZUK_Trains_Railway_Models?hash=item35a5361371

It looks like Nequida now has a European distributor.
Ralph


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 06 Dec 2009 07:05 AM 
I found this on eBay. This is the Nequida stuff for sure.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dickie-Gauge-...ZUK_Trains_Railway_Models?hash=item35a5361371

It looks like Newqida now has a European distributor.
Ralph 




Here is the Hammond Toys Newqida page. Scroll half way down, you'll see the ICE train.
They used to have the diesel listed, but it is gone now.

http://www.hammondtoy.com/shop/agora.cgi?product=NEWQIDA TOYS FACTORY


Ralph


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the track, tiny wheels, etc, it is identical to New Bright, not Nequida. I and another friend own some Newqida, and a neigbor has some New Bright trains, so I know both to some extent.

The Dickie ICE train looks nothing like the NQ one.

Dickie:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dickie-Gauge-...35a5361371


Newqida:

http://www.lgb-rheinsieg.de/de/spur...remote.htm

There have been some bashes of the Dickie stuff on the European forums.

As far as being quality toys, I bet they are using the name, like the Buddy L trains here in the US. Cheep stuff from China, nothing to do with the qualty or anything of the former maker. 

If you want a quality "Dickie" this was the one! I finally got one after searching for years on Craigslist out of Florida.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...N%26um%3D1


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

After taking a better look. you are right.
The Dickie ICE train does look different.......even cheaper.
Ralph


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dickie is NOT Newquida, they are their own stuff, but are uber-cheap made in China. In automotive terms Dickie makes NewQ stuff look like a Bentley in comparison. Heck it makes the Scientific Toys stuff look like a Lexus. 

I had the Dismal set once and it truely was Dismal, engine ran Ok by itself but would barely pull itself around with its one ultra light car, add any regular car and the engine would sputter, mine eventually the motor would wind, but it wouldnt move. I gave up and gave the parts away and used the car for a kitbash. 

the ICE looks interesting but would likely require a new drivetrain to be relaible.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks everybody!! I'm glad I asked; now I know why those sets sell for only £10 (about 16 dollar) although P&P is £42.69 so that would be a expensive joke!. 

Spule, that 'kleiner dicker'was also available in battery operation I remember, with those strange passenger cars with curtains and plastic tracks...


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the yellow one is Dickie. 
Newqida has the same height and width as LGB.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

No.. it is not Newqida. 

Some time ago someone posted a toy engine that had a diesel cab (euro) with a steam driven bottom. 
I found these in the 2 dollar shops, the had a push along friction drives. 
The items above are partly from the same molds, the base of the engine, the auto carrier and the trucks. 
Absolute Chinese rubbish ! 
Soft bendy plastic, huge flanges. 
These have not much value except for a 3 year old toddler to throw about. 

I think I paid $6 for an engine (diesel/steam), an auto carrier and a coach for the junk box. 
Only consider these for parts, the units themselves are way crap. 
There was also a strange log car with chains strung along the side stakes rather than over the logs. 
The scale is somewhere near 1/32. 

I agree that these make Newquida look like museum quality. LOL 

I have a dickie knee, if I walk long enough I go round in circles too.


----------

